# Stem maggots



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I definitely have stem maggots . I am in Fairfield county in SC. I only detected them in a small part of my field as I have been cutting in small sections. also saw a few army worms in the same section.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pyrethroids, doesn't matter the brand too much....I use mustang max and have been pleased @3oz pa.....changed nozzles out to finer spray in hopes of catching more flying insects, run pressure a bit higher, not sure if it helps.....


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

try a product called Beseige. It had control of both stem maggots and worms and last for up to 30 days. I have had good success with it. A plain pyrethroid works to kill both but is done killing in 15 minutes.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I sprayed today with Pyrethroid.

I saw Besiege on a University web page as one of the pesticides listed for Maggots. I did not know it had a residual. Sounds good.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I got em here in North Alabama in my Vaughns.Is it a more fine stemmed Bermuda?I have been told it is just like World Feeder.


----------

